# key largo rod



## mg_cook (Mar 5, 2008)

need info on where i can get a ss guide fixed on a key largo rod. thanks


----------



## Wugitus (Oct 16, 2008)

*rod*

just about any tackle shop can do it


----------



## MGuns (Dec 31, 2007)

Don't they have a lifetime warranty or is that just against breakage?


----------



## jcasey (Oct 12, 2007)

I don't think the warranty covers the guides.


----------

